# Now that Venue's gone...



## Doctor Carrot (Jan 17, 2014)

Both offline and on, where do you look to find out what's going on in Bristol? More to the point is there even a guide available that has the breadth and depth that Venue had? I've been a bit of a recluse for quite a while now and I want to change that this year, therefore I need to find stuff to do, preferably free/cheap stuff day or night. Any suggestions?


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 17, 2014)

Bristolian culture handout - just wait.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm guessing it won't be available on t'interweb?


----------



## xenon (Jan 17, 2014)

If you've got an android or an iPhone, is an app called Event bright. Shows free courses things that stuff.


----------



## big eejit (Jan 17, 2014)

I love bandsintown for heads up about who's coming to town:

http://www.bandsintown.com/home

Sign up for The Fleece's newsletter:

http://www.thefleece.co.uk/shows

Sign up for St Bonaventure's Social Club newsletter:

http://www.crhmusic.com

Erm, there are more....


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks so far, keep 'em coming! There must be something like Venue out there where it's all in one place. I at least hope something like it is in the pipeline at least. I'd make one myself if I had the first clue about how to do so.


----------



## big eejit (Jan 18, 2014)

Bristol 24/7 has a What's On page - http://www.bristol247.com/whatson/


----------



## Gerry1time (Jan 18, 2014)

Bristol Blogs aggregates together loads of different blogs written about the city - www.bristolblogs.com . It's not all what's on stuff obviously, but a fair bit of what's on news turns up in there.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jan 28, 2014)

OK so big eejit's links are useful, not keen on country music though. Eventbrite seems pretty good but seems to be more paid courses and classes, most during the day but still pretty good.  Bristol 24/7 I can't seem to make head nor tail of, either that or it's really shit! Blogs have turned up something useful.  Thanks all. Anymore then please share.  I miss Venue!


----------



## cyberfairy (Jan 28, 2014)

https://bristol.gighub.co.uk/


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Mar 7, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Bristolian culture handout - just wait.



Any word on this yet, butchers? I can't take it anymore! I simply cannot find anything that matches what venue did where everything was listed in one place. It's doing my head in.


----------

